# Female betta's and angel fish?



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

I know Male Betta's and Angel fish are a big no no... but what about females? 

I cant for the love of me find anything on the internet about it, and my LFS still tells me you cant add mroe then 1 betta, male or female to tank...

Imagine them when I said I had 6 females lol

Since I lost 5/6 of my females, I figured i would see about some angel fish or something.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i personally wouldnt keep female bettas with angels. their both aggressive and territorial.
i think its trouble in the making. imo


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I disagree. Haha I currently have my 5 female bettas in our 50 gal community which has a pair of angelfish, 3 gouramis, a pleco, cories, and many tetras. Everyone gets along. The angelfish were very curious at the beginning and "mouthed" at the girls a few times, but no ripped fins or anything. I would try it if I were you.  Good Luck!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

At my LFS they had a male betta and several angel fish in tank. The betta was fine. No tears in his fins or anything.... IDK.. but this is also the store that sells dyed ACF...


----------

